# bodyguard 380 aiming issue



## mw191

I have a aiming issue with the bodyguard 380 I just got it and the laser appears to be on with the sights but when aiming with just sights at 15 to 20 feet it shoots 1 ft low I have to put 2/3 of barel into back sight to hit accuratly. I think it should be mor accurate than this. Is this the best this gun can do or do i need to take it back. There is not adjusment for up and down. Please any advice


----------



## VAMarine

Have you shot the gun from a rest? Sounds like you might be pulling the shots low. Shooting from a rest will negate that and further eliminate any other shooter error from the equation.

Also, it appears that the laster is adjustable for windage and elevation:



> The Insight® Laser is equipped with adjustment screws for independent movement of the laser beam for both windage and elevation. Adjustment screws can be turned using the provided hex wrench.
> Laser Adjustment Table (below): This table shows the direction of adjuster rotation (as viewed from above and behind the firearm) and the resultant direction of the laser beam and the shot group movement. ZEROING PROCEDURE
> As initially received from the manufacturer, the Insight® Laser is factory preset to be nearly parallel with the barrel of the firearm and is ready to be zeroed via live fire.


See pg. 44 in your users manual for instructions.

Also, for the reasons mentioned above, make sure you fire the gun from a rest to sight in the laser


----------



## denner

VAMarine said:


> Have you shot the gun from a rest? Sounds like you might be pulling the shots low. Shooting from a rest will negate that and further eliminate any other shooter error from the equation.


+++Ditto

I would venture the pistol is more accurate than any of us, however, with a barrel less than 3 inches long, a short sight radius which is incredibly easy to pull shots low, coupled with a relatively long DA trigger pull in a light pocket sized snappy little handgun would be a challenge at first for the best of em. The pistol is designed for up close and personnal work as opposed to an all day 25 yard target pistol. My brother inlaw just bought one and my impression was a very well built and according to him a very reliable little 380, after 50 rounds he advised that his palm was getting a little sore and the trigger reminded him of the Taurus slim's long DA pull he had purchased a while back. He said within 10 to 15 feet the laser and sights were on out of the box, but anything much further he was having a little difficulty until he could get used to the trigger.


----------



## berettabone

I use one for CCW......definitely not a range gun, and definitely not a 25 yard gun............20 to 40 ft.......deadly.....


----------



## DDTex

mw191 said:


> I have a aiming issue with the bodyguard 380 I just got it and the laser appears to be on with the sights but when aiming with just sights at 15 to 20 feet it shoots 1 ft low I have to put 2/3 of barel into back sight to hit accuratly. I think it should be mor accurate than this. Is this the best this gun can do or do i need to take it back. There is not adjusment for up and down. Please any advice


I bought a BG380 last year and finally got a chance to take it to a range a few months back.. I am also experiencing the same issue (shooting low and slightly left) I was shooting from a rest and bracing the pistol to assure no movement, I also had the laser active.. The target was at about 20 feet and the gun was consistently hitting about 6 inches low and between 1 to 2 inches to the left. It didn't seem to matter whether I used the sights or the laser the shots hit at the same general area. I don't claim to be an expert marksman but with the gun on a rest at a short distance, it shouldn't have been that far off the mark.

To hit the aim point, I had to hold it so high that I was using the barrel slide as a front sight (the base of the front blade was well above the top of the rear sight. I am not sure whether I should consider returning the gun to S&W or not but I can't say that I am a satisfied customer at this point. I have several revolvers and I don't have this problem with any of them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

1. Whether your pistol shoots low, or it shoots low-and-left, the problem is not _accuracy_. If it always puts its shots in about the same place, it's accurate.
2. The problems that both *mw191* and *DDTex* are experiencing could have to do with either sight setting (that is, zero) or with technique.
3. In my experience, both cases exhibit a difficulty with _technique_, not with sight setting. For information about this, see *denner*'s post #3 in this thread.

Small pistols are very difficult to shoot effectively, accurately, and well.
As *denner* points out, a small pistol is very sensitive to trigger control, due to its very short sight radius and, in this case, long trigger pull. To that I add very light weight.
It is extremely important to _press the gun's trigger straight back_, and not put any side pressure on it at all. It is equally important to grasp the small pistol in a "grip of steel," and to keep your gripping fingers from squeezing in concert with the trigger-finger's movement. If you practice (there's my favorite word again) to do this, you will miraculously find that your little pistol has reformed its behavior, and now shoots to point-of-aim.

A side note: Disable that laser. It merely adds to your confusion. When you are doing live-fire practice, take the laser's batteries out and concentrate upon using your pistol's sights.
The laser is more a gimmick than a true shooting aid. It takes you longer to find and track the laser's dot on a target, than it will take you to find and align the iron sights your gun has on its top surface, to which your eyes are automatically drawn.
A laser may be useful when you are doing dry-fire practice, since it allows you to see whether you are holding the pistol steadily in your vise-like grasp, as you smoothly press the trigger. In all other cases, it's more of a liability than an asset.


----------

